# Kity 664 lathe



## ChrisBaugh (27 Jun 2012)

I have recently acquired a KIty 664 lathe - but I have no operating manual or specifications. I'm wanting information about changing speeds and importantly at the moment, the size of spindle since it currently doesn't have a chuck and, obviously, when I buy one, I need to specify the size of the insert that I need. I'm sure that there are lots of other things that I don't know about my 'new' lathe. Any help very gratefully received. ChrisB


----------



## Noggsy (27 Jun 2012)

This site 

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/Identifying Lathe Spindle Thread.pdf

suggests that Kity lathes use 33 x 3.5, but it doesn't specify your lathe specifically. There is a handy guide to determining your spindle size at the top of the page.


----------

